# Operation Successful



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Well it’s all over with, it was easier then I thought. I was so nervous going in but I went to sleep and before I new it I was in a daze and awake. I was totally confused, lol. But Im up now, the first day I was in bed. They gave me pain killers, oxycocet, boy are they strong, lol. But my parrots were screaming to come out when I walked in. I just couldn’t so my mom let them out and watched them for me. She stayed overnight. My dogs are really hyper and jump on me when I walk in the door but this time they new something was up. They were gentle and stuck to me like glue when I was in bed, they stayed in bed with me. But it really doesn’t hurt, I can tell the operation worked already because I don’t have that pain. I kind of have to roll out of bed or it hurts but Im pretty much okay.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

See? Told ya. They give you a shot...and you wake up! Very odd, wasn't it?
You'll be up and around, back to normal, in a week or so. I'm envious; I was laid up for a month.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

You were right. It still does hurt a bit but Im out of bed now, I've had it with laying in bed. lol. But Im up and moving around.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ive been put under a few times for surgeries and it is really a weird feeling i did have a pretty horrifying experience once tho lol. I went in for an upper endoscopy and when i woke i was completely out of it and opened my eyes to a kid i really really didn't get along with in highschool sticking a needle into my arm. needless to say i freaked out a bit and thought it was a nightmare but he was just taking a blood sample lol.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Oh that is strange, lol. Yes, it is a weird feeling when you first wake up. I had a weird experience with an upper endoscopy too, when I woke up I was throwing a tantrum. They said it was normal but I was flipping out, they had to hold me down, lol. It was a reaction to the Anesthesia.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i always wake up talking really crazy and hard to understand and making jokes lol one time when i came out of it i heard the doctor talking to my mom asking if she was driving me and that i could really do much and yada yada yada so i said can i still go rock climbing (and i dont rock climb well once but i broke my arm and leg lol). and he was like ummmm idk when were u going to go. so i said well me and my friends were planning on going this afternoon and he said ummm yeah i dont really think thats the best idea and at that point my eyes were still like in the back of my head and im pretty sure i thought i was dreaming or something. so my mom just started laughing and the doctor was like yeah he doesn't actually rock climb does he. another time i was asking the nurse about where the chickens were and i ahve no idea why


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Good to hear all is well. Funny how dogs just "know" when something is wrong with you, either physically or mentally.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

> i always wake up talking really crazy and hard to understand and making jokes lol one time when i came out of it i heard the doctor talking to my mom asking if she was driving me and that i could really do much and yada yada yada so i said can i still go rock climbing (and i dont rock climb well once but i broke my arm and leg lol). and he was like ummmm idk when were u going to go. so i said well me and my friends were planning on going this afternoon and he said ummm yeah i dont really think thats the best idea and at that point my eyes were still like in the back of my head and im pretty sure i thought i was dreaming or something. so my mom just started laughing and the doctor was like yeah he doesn't actually rock climb does he. another time i was asking the nurse about where the chickens were and i ahve no idea why


Wow, it really messes you up, lol. That's hilarious. I would have liked to have been there. I'll tell you this one, one time I was just dying to get out after and I said I was fine, got dressed and my pants were half down, lol. The nurses started cracking up, so did I. They said ya sure your fine, your just great. They fixed me up and sent me on my way laughing.



> Good to hear all is well. Funny how dogs just "know" when something is wrong with you, either physically or mentally.


That is so true. It's just instinct. Like when you have the flu or something, or just don't feel good they know. Now that my dog Rocky is blind Im her guide, she sticks to me because I tell her where to go, well she still took care of me, so did Jack.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Peeps said:


> That is so true. It's just instinct. Like when you have the flu or something, or just don't feel good they know. Now that my dog Rocky is blind Im her guide, she sticks to me because I tell her where to go, well she still took care of me, so did Jack.


lol a seeing eye person?


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Yep, she just went blind and I have been teaching her commands so she doesn't bump into thing which she still does but she's doing okay. Long story with her eye's, she had one removed.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Glad it all went ok <3, I was the same when I had my jaw operation, I was supposed to be in the hospital for 3-4 days but I went home the next day because I wasn't for staying there another night, i think I got about 2 hours sleep that night it was aweful. 

I've always found that with Dogs too, i usually have cats or something but they don't really care too much about illness or injury but if you get a cuddly cat they will fuss over you all day lol


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Oh I know staying in the hospital is horrible. I hate staying their. You heal better at home. What happened to your jaw? That must have killed.

Ya, I think some cats know for sure. Most animals have a sense of that.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I'm very happy you did okay


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Glad to hear all went well.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm not much different when given anesthesia. I just act like I'm tired afterwords. 

I just had my wisdom teeth taken out, and I have to say it was weird. I remember them placing the IV then nothing... Not even falling asleep. Then suddenly waking up in a different room, in a bed (I fell asleep in a dentist chair). After that I was quiet, but I could comprehend what people were saying and could make appropriate responses to them.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Very happy to learn that your opperation went allong so well  hope you feel back to tip top shape soon.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm glad to hear things went well. Make sure you take it easy for awhile


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, I feel much better and hardly taking any pain pills now.The only problem I have is one of my dogs is blind and I have to carry her up the stairs and on the bed. She needs help. 



> I'm not much different when given anesthesia. I just act like I'm tired afterwords.
> 
> I just had my wisdom teeth taken out, and I have to say it was weird. I remember them placing the IV then nothing... Not even falling asleep. Then suddenly waking up in a different room, in a bed (I fell asleep in a dentist chair). After that I was quiet, but I could comprehend what people were saying and could make appropriate responses to them.


Yes, that must have been an odd feeling. I had that happen to me one, I could do what they were asking but couldn't really respond, hard to explain but you know what Im talking about.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Peeps said:


> Oh I know staying in the hospital is horrible. I hate staying their. You heal better at home. What happened to your jaw? That must have killed.
> 
> Ya, I think some cats know for sure. Most animals have a sense of that.


Oh I was born with a crooked jaw, they just straightened it for me ^_^

Lol I thought it was amusing going under for me, I had to have a Pre-med because Im petrified of needles and they wouldn't have been able to get near me with it to put me out, lol I just remember the nurse saying "Ok lets take you up to theatre, Do you want to walk or do you want us to wheel you around?" XD Of course I walked Lmao, Ive never felt so spaced out, I felt like i was floating down the corridor! XD It was amazing, and i could hear the nurses giggling as i was walking down too. lol that was so fun


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Ouch, that must have hurt. 

That's funny. One time I really wanted to get out of the hospital after a procedure and I said I was fine, I start saying by and my pants are all bunched up and hanging down. They all started cracking up, so did I, they said oh ya you just fine courtney., lol


----------

